# Scientists cite parasite factor in beard attractiveness debate



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2020)

Prince Harry sports one, Justin Trudeau has recently grown one, and Brian Blessed’s is almost its own being. But are beards attractive? As the old adage goes: “Depends on the man, depends on the beard.”

Now researchers have found there might be another factor: whether a potential partner fears there might be something living in it.

Scientists say women who are more repulsed by the idea of lice, fleas, ticks and other such ectoparasites, are less likely to find beards attractive, possibly because such pests might carry diseases.

“This is likely to be the case for the majority of our evolutionary past.,” said Anthony Lee, of the University of Stirling, a co-author of the study. “In modern times, with increased grooming and overall better hygiene, this link between hairiness and carrying ectoparasites may no longer exist, but the evolved tendency may still persist.”

https://www.theguardian.com/fashion...arasite-factor-in-beard-attractiveness-debate


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 15, 2020)

I do my bit for the environment and species diversity. I have several birds nests and insect infestations in mine.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 15, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Scientists say women who are more repulsed by the idea of lice, fleas, ticks and other such ectoparasites, are less likely to find beards attractive, possibly because such pests might carry diseases.



“Women who are more repulsed...” Who ISN’T repulsed by ticks, lice, fleas and ectoparasites (whatever they are!)?!!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 15, 2020)

Andy HB said:


> I do my bit for the environment and species diversity. I have several birds nests and insect infestations in mine.



Are you as old as Father William?  ISTR his beard held the nests of several birds, including two larks and a dove, didn't it?

Bloden yes of course all normal women would be but it has certainly never ever crossed my mind that any men I know would have bodily livestock either in the beard or indeed - elsewhere!  You simply would never get that ruddy close to them if you thought that!


----------



## eggyg (Jan 16, 2020)

I’m more worried about the bits of food I’ve seen stuck in some beards! Yuk! I much prefer my man clean shaven.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 16, 2020)

eggyg said:


> I’m more worried about the bits of food I’ve seen stuck in some beards! Yuk! I much prefer my man clean shaven.


My dogs deal with that, hahaha.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Jan 16, 2020)

I seem to have become more attractive to women since I grew a beard a few years ago. Mind you it is quite short and neat.

My current girl friend likes it and she is half my age - in fact my daughter is older but they get on well. She was surprised to learn that I had. Robert Lawrence medal as the Daily Fail gives the impression diabetics are lazy obese individuals. I have converted her to the Guardian.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 16, 2020)

Good to know I’m only repulsive for half the year!

Have you ever read The Twits @eggyg


----------



## Drummer (Jan 16, 2020)

My first husband's beard was revolting once he decided that he did not need to wash as much as he had done when at home with his mother.
One of several reasons he isn't still around.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 16, 2020)

What I hate about beards and tashes is nowt to do with livestock etc but something akin to barbers rash , you know when  and you end up with a face full of prickles with the rash to look forward too.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 17, 2020)

It's an unsolved mystery: how did the population manage to reproduce in the Victorian era, given that a sexual mechanism seems highly implausible.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2020)

Simply because all marriages were religious ones Eddy and of course us women a) promised to Love, Honour and Obey plus b) once that ring went on the finger we were no longer human beings, we became mere chattels, the property of our husband.  Just like anything else he happened to own eg a table or a chair.


----------



## Jodee (Jan 17, 2020)

Ewwww


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2020)

The only choice was not to marry in which case our parents would have needed to be able to afford to keep us - son only Hobson's Choice Jodee.  In Victorian times the only fairly decent female employment for which you'd be paid even though you only got about one day a year holiday, was domestic service.  My own maternal grandmother was what they called a schoolmarm - unpaid and more glorified domestic service than teacher back then.  But her father was reasonably comfortably off, owning a Wharf and the family had servants - both a maid and a cart driver so they owned a horse and cart and lived in a large detached house, which when I was quite young actually became the YMCA !


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 18, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Simply because all marriages were religious ones Eddy and of course us women a) promised to Love, Honour and Obey plus b) once that ring went on the finger we were no longer human beings, we became mere chattels, the property of our husband.  Just like anything else he happened to own eg a table or a chair.



So - lie back, think of England, try not to get buried in the beard & ignore the scurrying parasites.

One of the things which annoys me about Victorian period pieces is the lack of facial hair. I suppose actors don't want to deny fans a view of their chiselled features, but also I suppose being accurate would make Victorian mating practices seem even weirder, more alien and less likely than they actually were.

I wrote a stern note about this to the Trollope Society a while ago, concerning some of the modern illustrations on their web site.  They responded with some mealy-mouthed guff which I interpreted as saying pretty much the same thing.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 18, 2020)

The other thing that annoys me is the lack of female axillary hair in these Victorian period TV shows, that is very much a 20th century fashion (imposed by men) and shaved legs. Neither were on show in Victorian times, of course.


----------



## Carlos (Jan 19, 2020)

Dr Mayers dismantles the paper, tl;dr the paper is very poor and the results don't support the conclusion

https://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyn...an-with-spiders-in-his-beard-shag-marry-kill/


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 24, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> The other thing that annoys me is the lack of female axillary hair in these Victorian period TV shows, that is very much a 20th century fashion (imposed by men) and shaved legs. Neither were on show in Victorian times, of course.



And watching one yesterday - obvious make up!


----------



## Jodee (Jan 24, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Simply because all marriages were religious ones Eddy and of course us women a) promised to Love, Honour and Obey plus b) once that ring went on the finger we were no longer human beings, we became mere chattels, the property of our husband.  Just like anything else he happened to own eg a table or a chair.


Good job I wasn't incarnate during those times, probably wouldn't have lived long past 12 years of age  

Death would set you free


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2020)

Jodee said:


> Good job I wasn't incarnate during those times, probably wouldn't have lived long past 12 years of age
> 
> Death would set you free



Bit young there Jodee - doubt if puberty would have happened before 12 in those days!


----------



## Jodee (Jan 27, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Bit young there Jodee - doubt if puberty would have happened before 12 in those days!


thought you were talking about women being subordinate to men, 12 year girl would have been subordinate too and not just to a 12 year old boy !!  Hence my comment


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2020)

Aaah, see what you mean.  There again I think I was subservient when I was 12 anyway but there again because our family all liked one another it wouldn't have been that obvious.  For instance  when the living room was to be decorated the wallpaper books came home and my sister and I had as much say as my mom - at least - that's what WE thought.  Dad was pretty hopeless TBH since being colour blind he'd often suggest truly awful combinations!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 27, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Dad was pretty hopeless TBH since being colour blind he'd often suggest truly awful combinations!



It might have been deliberate on his part to avoid having to be involved in such things.

That's a strategy I learned from my father.

The two other things I learned from him were:

1. "Red sky at night
sailors' delight.
Red sky in the morning
sailors' warning."

2. If you look helpless enough while trying to fix something, somebody will come along to help.

Thanks, Dad!


----------



## MikeTurin (Feb 1, 2020)

I have to disagree, as the evidence in these images. Maybe being a talented bass player or guitarist compensates the beard?


----------



## Tirnanog (Feb 18, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Good to know I’m only repulsive for half the year!
> 
> Have you ever read The Twits @eggyg


Can’t even see it!


----------



## Tirnanog (Feb 18, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> It's an unsolved mystery: how did the population manage to reproduce in the Victorian era, given that a sexual mechanism seems highly implausible.
> 
> View attachment 12997
> 
> ...


;


----------



## Tirnanog (Feb 18, 2020)

Heck are they revolting I’d go into a convent neat and trim is ok but these are awful
Tirnanog


----------



## Bloden (Feb 19, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> It's an unsolved mystery: how did the population manage to reproduce in the Victorian era, given that a sexual mechanism seems highly implausible.
> 
> View attachment 12997
> 
> ...


I think I’m going to be sick.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 20, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> It might have been deliberate on his part to avoid having to be involved in such things.
> 
> That's a strategy I learned from my father.
> 
> ...


My father would say it was '_Shepherds_ delight!'
WL


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 27, 2020)

If you must have a beard, there's an extra step for you in yr coronavirus action plan & unfortunately you might have a tough choice to make.


----------

